# New Logitech Harmony H900 RF Remote and Base Station



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Found this online ... http://www.remoteshoppe.com/index.php?itemid=931

FCC filings show Logitech is developing an RF remote and things look like a September announcement at CEDIA, so my hope is it will be available before the end of the year.

I also really hope it's based on the Harmony One (but with hard color buttons) and not on the 880/890 model, as I can't stand them.

Here are two mock-ups I made last year of the Harmony One with color buttons. I like the first one better with color buttons closer to the navigation keys, but I'll adapt if they go with the second one.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I really don't need RF that much but it would be handy.

I do like where the color buttons are. Right now I have them mapped to the LCD screen.

*But, will it be able to do macros with more then five steps*?

I have one button macros to get to the To-Do list, History, and do a menu reset to name a few.

Mike


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

this would be an almost perfect remote...my only complaint (which would not stop me from buying it) is that you can only put 3 activities on the main screen (I hate having to go to a secondary screen for more activities)...

I keep forgetting: why is RF support so important?


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

anubys said:


> I keep forgetting: why is RF support so important?


For people who have all their equipment located in a media closet out of sight.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'd actually prefer an update to the old 880 series, which had superior ergonomics, to add color buttons and stronger IR emitters. I'm hoping my old 880 makes it long enough to see what's coming down the pike.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

You know I love you Stuart and always respect your opinions, but in this case ... you're wrong!   I kid.  Obviously, it's is all about what works for each person, but I've always found the buttons on the 880 were too small and the transport keys were just a shade too much below where my thumbs could easily access them, no matter how I tried to adjust the remote in my hands. The keys are also too close together, something that the Harmony One remedied, and the One can easily be used in the dark without even the internal remote lighting.

Based on the model number, though, it appears you could be happier than I will be with the new Harmony, so I won't begrudge you that ....


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> You know I love you Stuart and always respect your opinions, but in this case ... you're wrong!   I kid.  Obviously, it's is all about what works for each person, but I've always found the buttons on the 880 were too small and the transport keys were just a shade too much below where my thumbs could easily access them, no matter how I tried to adjust the remote in my hands. The keys are also too close together, something that the Harmony One remedied, and the One can easily be used in the dark without even the internal remote lighting.
> 
> Based on the model number, though, it appears you could be happier than I will be with the new Harmony, so I won't begrudge you that ....


I agree the number may be bad news...but then again, they couldn't very well call it the #2, could they?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

My friend, that's why there are different devices for different people. I took an immediate shine to the 880 many years ago, and it was an easy sell for a household used to a TiVo "peanut." I'll admit to holding a little grudge against the One because of the lack of color buttons and a {List} button, but I also found it didn't balance as well in the hand when I tried it out. 

One way or another, 2009 will be the year of a new remote for the Shadow home. H900? Harmony One? Acoustic Research XSight? Refurbed 880? Not even the Shadow knows.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm with you Stuart ... a new universal remote is on the way. I can feel it ...

It's so sad that I have a drawer full of universal remotes - my family thinks I have an illness, as I'm always in pursuit of the "perfect" remote. One day I'll have to post a picture of that drawer ...


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

Man, I hope any new remote they come out with has the color buttons and a list button. I love my 880, but it's being held together with some tape right now (dogs with steel bars for tails and preschoolers don't mix with a remote  )

The tape bugs my hand a bit when holding it (only been about 1 1/2 months with the tape), but I don't want to buy a new one until the next best thing comes out. I was thinking of finding an old Harmony xbox remote because of the colors. I'd even switch to the less comfortable ONE format if it meant new colors. I love the 880 because of it's tivo-like peanut shape. it was an easy transition. And I hate the standard DirecTV remote. Just have never liked it at all.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Either one of those Mock-ups look good to me, but IMHO the 670/676 had the best DVR buttons out of all of the Harmony remotes. 
I'm using 2-880's and a 670 in my house.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

What is it with these yoyos and their location of the skip/slip/jump buttons? Skip buttons should be right under where your thumb lands.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

dave29 said:


> Either one of those Mock-ups look good to me, but IMHO the 670/676 had the best DVR buttons out of all of the Harmony remotes.
> I'm using 2-880's and a 670 in my house.


Agreed. I use my 670 (620 actually) in the living room where it's used for several hours each day and relegated the 880 to the home theater where it's only used a couple of hours each week (plus I like the glow feature in an all black theater).


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Agreed. I use my 670 (620 actually) in the living room where it's used for several hours each day and relegated the 880 to the home theater where it's only used a couple of hours each week (plus I like the glow feature in an all black theater).


Same thing I do.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

Well, It's out:
http://www.engadget.com/2009/08/11/logitechs-harmony-900-remote-controls-components-behind-closed/
http://reviews.cnet.com/remote-cont...3663.html?part=cnet&subj=Logitech+Harmony+900

Who wants to buy my 890??


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Mertzen said:


> Well, It's out:
> http://www.engadget.com/2009/08/11/logitechs-harmony-900-remote-controls-components-behind-closed/
> http://reviews.cnet.com/remote-cont...3663.html?part=cnet&subj=Logitech+Harmony+900
> 
> Who wants to buy my 890??


$399, Wow. :eek2:

What about macros? Is it still limited or can it do more then five steps?

Mike


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

crap...the perfect remote, then they price it $100 more than my max...

what if I don't need the RF parts? I just want the remote!


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

anubys said:


> what if I don't need the RF parts?


Suffer logitech's wrath ?


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

it's available for pre-order on Amazon...

 Linky


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Like I posted in the other thread, if it doesn't support the HR's RF codes, then its useless to me. 



TheRatPatrol said:


> But will it be RF compatible with the HR's? I need a remote that has RF and IR all in one, so I can continue to use RF on other TV's in house, while still using RF and IR in the living room at the same time, without having to switch remotes. This is why I was hopeful for the AR remote.
> 
> Now if they ever fix the HR's so they can do both RF and IR, then something like that would be perfect.


EDIT: could Harmony come out with an adapter "dongle", like the PS3, to plug into the USB port on the back of the HR's in order to take advantage of RF and IR at the same time, like I described above?


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Like I posted in the other thread, if it doesn't support the HR's RF codes, then its useless to me.
> 
> EDIT: could Harmony come out with an adapter "dongle", like the PS3, to plug into the USB port on the back of the HR's in order to take advantage of RF and IR at the same time, like I described above?


why are you assuming that it does not? Harmony has always supported those devices in the past...if it adds RF to the remote, why would it exclude the HRs?


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

I would hope they have a cheaper version without the RF and all the IR blasters and stuff. I have no need for them. Then again, I'm a URC guy with my trusty MX's over the past 10 years so hopefully they will release a version with the colored buttons.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

first of all, Logitech owes Drew2K some royalties for using his design 

Still no {List} button. I guess that's too hard for them. Still, it's a step in the right direction. 

I don't know though, that one's a bit rich for my blood and I just don't need RF. Maybe it will drive the Harmony One downmarket.


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> first of all, Logitech owes Drew2K some royalties for using his design


no kidding...I think Drew should get a lawyer!


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> $399, Wow. :eek2:
> 
> What about macros? Is it still limited or can it do more then five steps?
> 
> Mike


I don't think it does sequences at all. It is based on the 1100 which doesn't have sequences either. I find this hard to believe.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Mertzen said:


> Well, It's out:
> http://www.engadget.com/2009/08/11/logitechs-harmony-900-remote-controls-components-behind-closed/
> http://reviews.cnet.com/remote-cont...3663.html?part=cnet&subj=Logitech+Harmony+900
> 
> Who wants to buy my 890??





Stuart Sweet said:


> first of all, Logitech owes Drew2K some royalties for using his design
> 
> Still no {List} button. I guess that's too hard for them. Still, it's a step in the right direction.
> 
> I don't know though, that one's a bit rich for my blood and I just don't need RF. Maybe it will drive the Harmony One downmarket.





anubys said:


> no kidding...I think Drew should get a lawyer!


Drew was doing the Snoopy happy dance big time when he saw the picture of the H900!!!!  

Then Drew saw the price and that there's no List button, and decided this may still not be the remote he wants... 

I'm still going to hold out hope for the xSight, as there appear to be no limitations on it and it even has multiple profiles and more options for favorites ...


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

David Ortiz said:


> I don't think it does sequences at all. It is based on the 1100 which doesn't have sequences either. I find this hard to believe.


I think all the Harmony's can do five step macros (sequences).

IIRC, if you do it quickly enough, it can learn a couple of button presses for one button when learning in raw mode. IOW, in raw mode teach one button two button presses from the original remote then you can have a five step sequence that actually has six steps. From what I hear it's not easy to do but I know it's possible.

Mike


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

bonscott87 said:


> I would hope they have a cheaper version without the RF and all the IR blasters and stuff. I have no need for them.


Agreed. I'd much rather use a remote that takes standard batteries, so I can utilize a Next Generation Extender on it. Then I can use it anywhere in the house. Give me similar styling (i.e. colored buttons) for $100 - $150 and I'm probably sold


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

The Hamony One and the H900 RF are identical in looks (except for hte hard color buttons) and the One does sequences (up to 5 steps apiece), so it stands to reason that the new top-of-the-line remote, the Harmony flagship remote if you will, will also do sequences. The software really could be different though, and hopefully that limitation of 5 steps has been removed - make it 10 or 15 and people will do their own Snoopy dances.


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

I can't imagine them forcing people to pay an extra $100 for RF equipment if they don't need it...I'm hoping there will be two versions...


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

anubys said:


> I can't imagine them forcing people to pay an extra $100 for RF equipment if they don't need it...I'm hoping there will be two versions...


That is kind of odd. :scratchin

Considering that it's probably going to popluar, you'd think it would be available with and without the RF gear.

Maybe it's just today's announce of the capabilities and they haven't announced all the possible configurations for sale. Then again, maybe not. :grin:

Mike


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> I think all the Harmony's can do five step macros (sequences).
> 
> IIRC, if you do it quickly enough, it can learn a couple of button presses for one button when learning in raw mode. IOW, in raw mode teach one button two button presses from the original remote then you can have a five step sequence that actually has six steps. From what I hear it's not easy to do but I know it's possible.
> 
> Mike





Drew2k said:


> The Hamony One and the H900 RF are identical in looks (except for hte hard color buttons) and the One does sequences (up to 5 steps apiece), so it stands to reason that the new top-of-the-line remote, the Harmony flagship remote if you will, will also do sequences. The software really could be different though, and hopefully that limitation of 5 steps has been removed - make it 10 or 15 and people will do their own Snoopy dances.


From the Harmony forums:

http://forums.logitech.com/logitech/board/message?board.id=general_remotes&view=by_date_ascending&message.id=34609#M34609

and confirmed

http://forums.logitech.com/logitech/board/message?board.id=general_remotes&view=by_date_ascending&message.id=34613#M34613


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Let's see what they say at CEDIA. Their presence at CES was very weak, especially in the remote arena, so maybe they'll make up for it with a whole family of remotes.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

David Ortiz said:


> From the Harmony forums:
> 
> http://forums.logitech.com/logitech/board/message?board.id=general_remotes&view=by_date_ascending&message.id=34609#M34609
> 
> ...


I always found it odd that macros were limited to five step so not having them all makes not sense what so ever. :scratchin

My family really likes having one button access to thinks like the To-Do list the History.

Not having macros is just plain unsat! It almost seems like a step backward compared to the competition.

Mike


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> first of all, Logitech owes Drew2K some royalties for using his design
> 
> Still no {List} button. I guess that's too hard for them. Still, it's a step in the right direction.
> 
> I don't know though, that one's a bit rich for my blood and I just don't need RF. Maybe it will drive the Harmony One downmarket.


I use the up arrow button for list. I use the down arrow button for format. What do you use those two spare buttons for, Stuart?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

David Ortiz said:


> I use the up arrow button for list. I use the down arrow button for format. What do you use those two spare buttons for, Stuart?


I don't know about Stuart but mine are the up and down arrow. Call me crazy but I use them for moving up and down the Menu, List, Guide...well everything. :grin:

Seriously though, does the function change to up arrow when you're in the List?

Mike


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm referring to the two extra buttons ^ and v, not the directional buttons.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I use ^ and v for fast forwarding and rewinding. They're very well placed for that, and while it's a duplication of two buttons placed not too far away, it's been a big hit as those are two of the three most common buttons pushed (the third being OK)

It's true there are buttons that could be mapped to {List} but not everyone in the household is into memorizing button mappings. Soft buttons are great but {List} is too common to be a soft button IMO.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

David Ortiz said:


> I'm referring to the two extra buttons ^ and v, not the directional buttons.


Ok, I missed that in the picture, sorry...color me clueless :grin:

Mike


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I use ^ and v for fast forwarding and rewinding. They're very well placed for that, and while it's a duplication of two buttons placed not too far away, it's been a big hit as those are two of the three most common buttons pushed (the third being OK)
> 
> It's true there are buttons that could be mapped to {List} but not everyone in the household is into memorizing button mappings. Soft buttons are great but {List} is too common to be a soft button IMO.


Those two buttons are in a different location on the One. They are higher on the remote, and are stacked vertically.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

If I decide to get the One, I'll see if that mapping still makes sense. Still, the issue remains and that's one of labeled hard buttons. Not everyone in the house likes to remember button mappings.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

OK, the news that the H900 does not have sequences is a deal-breaker. I have sequences for the To Do List and for CC that I use ALL the time, so this remote is out. Bring on the xSight already!

(By the way, I use the [^] and [v] "page" keys above the directional navigator keys as my To Do List [^] and Playlist [v] keys.)


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> (By the way, I use the [^] and [v] "page" keys above the directional navigator keys as my To Do List [^] and Playlist [v] keys.)


That hadn't occured to me... On my way to program one of those arrow keys for the playlist... 

To the other comments, re: the price and RF... I too really hope there is a lower end version (like the 880, or even a One+) with color buttons and no RF to keep the price to $200 or less. While the 900 is saweet, being the owner of an 880, I'd never pay $400 which for my use would merely add color buttons and a touch screen.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Well, I never program the macros on my Harmony's anyway as I can access all those things just as fast (and probably faster), by just doing it the old fashioned way and pressing yellow, down, select (for CC for example), so that doesn't matter to me. Just please, make a non-RF, lower version.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Well, I never program the macros on my Harmony's anyway as I can access all those things just as fast (and probably faster), by just doing it the old fashioned way and pressing yellow, down, select (for CC for example), so that doesn't matter to me. Just please, make a non-RF, lower version.


I wouldn't program a macro for something that's only three steps.

I have macros for doing a menu reset, forcing a download, viewing To-Do list, viewing History to name a few. The family finds macros useful for stuff that takes longer then five button presses. Then they don't have to remember where everything is. Plus I like to tinker...:grin:

Mike


----------



## Lancelink (Feb 6, 2007)

There are many, like me, who can't justify the high price on the 900. The appearance fee for me is way down with this economy...then there was rap about the kid in the mall in St. Louis...I swear the little ******** bit me first! 

Anyway, you can expect to see refurbs on Amazon, Newegg, Ecost, etc. if not around the holidays then right after. I have a refurbed 880 and 890 and paid less than half of list for each. Both have been great. So a little patience should lead to seeing some availability ~$200


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> I wouldn't program a macro for something that's only three steps.


Oh, you're missing out man! 

Even though it's "only" 3 steps to manually start or stop CC, that means it's 6 manual steps to toggle it. I simply tap the same key twice to toggle it. This is especially important for me, as I often use CC only briefly if I've missed somthing: REPLAY x 2, CC, read what I missed, CC again. Life's good.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Drew2k said:


> Oh, you're missing out man!
> 
> Even though it's "only" 3 steps to manually start or stop CC, that means it's 6 manual steps to toggle it. I simply tap the same key twice to toggle it. This is especially important for me, as I often use CC only briefly if I've missed somthing: REPLAY x 2, CC, read what I missed, CC again. Life's good.


But the Harmony can't send out codes any faster than you can enter them (it's doing the same thing, just in order). And due to the fact that Harmony's always pause briefly when sending out commands, manually entering in many cases is faster. No?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> But the Harmony can't send out codes any faster than you can enter them (it's doing the same thing, just in order). And due to the fact that Harmony's always pause briefly when sending out commands, manually entering in many cases is faster. No?


Not in my case ... My Harmony One spits it out and toggles CC in about two blink, and I don't have to move my hand all over the remote from Yellow to DOWN to Select either - I just tap a single key. So there's the laziness factor too.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> I think all the Harmony's can do five step macros (sequences).
> 
> IIRC, if you do it quickly enough, it can learn a couple of button presses for one button when learning in raw mode. IOW, in raw mode teach one button two button presses from the original remote then you can have a five step sequence that actually has six steps. From what I hear it's not easy to do but I know it's possible.
> 
> Mike


Unfortunately, this is no longer the case. Logitech, in their infinite wisdom, has indeed removed sequence capabilities from their latest models, the 1100 and the new 900. This is a very disturbing trend and is worthy of a boycott of the new models IMO. I'm stocking up on the old ones while I can. I managed to make a 14 step macro in raw mode, but it was a major PITA and required a JP1 remote and some serious tweaking to get it working. It shouldn't have to be that way. Macro capabilities should be getting better, not removed completely. In the new models you get prettier pictures on the LCD at the expense of a huge loss in functionality.


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

I wanted color buttons for two reasons: my wife would not have to remember mapping (e.g. A button = yellow) but also to free up 4 current buttons for macros to get to todo, search title, prioritizer...etc.

so removing the macro option is not only a head-scratcher, it's downright STUPID...


----------



## oenophile (Dec 1, 2006)

I have just ordered the 900. I currently have the 890 (its buttons are breaking/not functioning). I have two HR-20's. Long ago and far away, I set up the 890 so that it would function with the two HR-20's. But I have zero recollection how I did it; and from what I can tell the way to set up remotes with the HR20's is more sophisticated than previously.

Is there a post somewhere (that I can't seem to find) walking you through, step-by-step, what procedures to follow to set up the 900 (or even the 880/890) for use with two HR-2x's? 

Any chance the 900 will pick up the settings of the 890 out of the box when the first sync is done? (I know, no way.)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

oenophile said:


> Is there a post somewhere (that I can't seem to find) walking you through, step-by-step, what procedures to follow to set up the 900 (or even the 880/890) for use with two HR-2x's?
> 
> Any chance the 900 will pick up the settings of the 890 out of the box when the first sync is done? (I know, no way.)
> 
> Thanks everyone.


When you first set up the remote you will be asked to add all of your devices. Make sure you input your two HR2x devices and the wizard will later ask if you have the original remotes for these receivers. Say yes, and later again you will be prompted to aim the original remote at the Harmony and press keys on the original remote. It will have you do this for both HR2x, and this will confirm the IR key set each HR2x receives.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

oenophile said:


> Any chance the 900 will pick up the settings of the 890 out of the box when the first sync is done? (I know, no way.)
> 
> Thanks everyone.


There is a procedure in the Harmony software to migrate from one remote to another. It's not perfect but it will save you some time.


----------



## oenophile (Dec 1, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> When you first set up the remote you will be asked to add all of your devices. Make sure you input your two HR2x devices and the wizard will later ask if you have the original remotes for these receivers. Say yes, and later again you will be prompted to aim the original remote at the Harmony and press keys on the original remote. It will have you do this for both HR2x, and this will confirm the IR key set each HR2x receives.





Stuart Sweet said:


> There is a procedure in the Harmony software to migrate from one remote to another. It's not perfect but it will save you some time.


Thank you. Will post back if anything other than simple/easy.


----------



## rccoleman (Oct 10, 2007)

I have a 900 and it forced me to create a new account for it. There was some talk on the Logitech boards about the fact that it's not really treated as an upgrade or a replacement for an existing remote/account, but requires that you start from scratch. Despite much discussion in the beta forums about this, they still prevent you from migrating existing settings.

Rob


----------

